# Topics > Agriculture >  Parrot Bluegrass, multipurpose quadcopter designed for agriculture, Parrot SA, Paris, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Parrot SA

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 24, 2018

----------

